# roccat taito vs sense.



## newn

Hello everyone... I wanted to ask which one mousepad is better, taito or sense? Would be nice if you give me why it is better and worse. Thanks.


----------



## smajer

Hello,

Its tough to say, some may prefer one over the other, best thing to do is to read some reviews and judge/pick for your self.

Here's a good review of the Roccat Sense (it's not that hard to find reviews...) http://tech-reviews.co.uk/reviews/roccat-sense/

And here's a review of the Taito Roccat Taito Mouse Pad Review
http://gamingweapons.com/hardware/gaming-mouse-pad/roccat-taito-mouse-pad-review/


They're pretty equal in gaming terms, so personally I'd opt for the one I prefer the look of (in my case the Taito, I prefer plain black).


----------

